# Solved: How to build syslog server?



## sairaiq (May 13, 2009)

Hi

Could you please inform me "how to build a syslog server" for collecting syslogs of 3,4 server (win 2003) in readable form.

Please describe the details & tools


Thanks in Advance!

Sairah SHAH


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Um windows 2003 servers don't create syslogs they create event logs.... You can use somthing like winlogd or to convert event logs to syslogs to send to another server. Or if you mean you want to put syslogs from other devices onto the server you can use a product like http://www.winsyslog.com/en/ or something of that nature.


----------



## sairaiq (May 13, 2009)

Thank you StumoedTechy for the help so far, but i want to create a server on which i can collect consolidate syslogs oe eventlogs of some applications installated on win 2003 servers e.g
I have a mcafee security appliance
Bluecoat proxy server etc

Regards
Sairah


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Look into spiceworks. It's free, and it will monitor just about everything on your network. It will notify you when toner is low on network printers, new software is installed etc. You can create custom email alerts when it detects events on any computer, like disk error, DNS errors, etc.


----------



## sairaiq (May 13, 2009)

Thank you
for system software & hardware inventory we installed CA NSM & CA DMS. but spicework is very useful too.

My issue has been resolved by Using winsys.exe s/w.
Thanks both of You.


----------

